# Leopard Gecko Genetics: Help Needed



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

I currently have a male Leopard Gecko who's normal. I really would like to have ago at breeding Leopeard Geckos but probably next season however I would like to prepare now for it.

What could I breed a normal with ?

What possibilities would I get from do so ?

When would you introduce a male into the females ?

From researching they breed during feb to august can lay 2 eggs in one go, lay eggs once every 2-4 weeks about 33 weeks average so in total then:

If 2 eggs per go lays every 2 week = 32 eggs (33 weeks dived into 16 sets of two weeks times 2 (number of eggs per set of 2 weeks) = 32 eggs

If 2 eggs per go lays every 3 week = 22 eggs (33 weeks dived into 11 sets of three weeks times 2 (number of eggs per set of 3 weeks) = 22 eggs


If 2 eggs per go lays every 4 week = 16 eggs (33 weeks dived into 8 sets of four weeks times 2 (number of eggs per set of 4 weeks) = 16 eggs

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Firstly you would need to quarentine any new leo you get for around 6 mths or so, maybe a bit less. 


Males can breed as long as they are over 40g or more, more would be better. 


Females can breed when they are over a 1yr and weighing over 50g or more, more would be better! 


Their breeding season starts from around February till around aug/sept.

The outcome of what morphs you will get from breeding depends on what morph female you pair him up with and also if they carry any hets.

Females will lay around 16 eggs per season


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks again from your 2 posts :2thumb:

What type of morph females could I breed with my current male normal ?

Is there any morphs that I need be careful mixing with a normal ?

Is there any morph genes that are more dominate gene ?

Can a male/female be more dominate with the genes than the oppsite gender ?

Thank you for any help


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

At this time there are no definite or suspected sex-linked genes - it doesn't matter whether the male is the morph or the female.

There are genes which are dominant or codominant to normal - Enigma is apparently dominant, as are Hypo, TUG Snow and Gem Snow. Mack Snow is codominant to normal (the homozygous form is Super Snow). 

There are some concerns about the Enigma gene - some animals (maybe "most") show some signs of neurological problems.

If you breed a recessive gene - any of the strains of albino, blizzard, Murphy patternless - to a normal you will get all normal-looking babies.


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much, this is defiently very useful and very interesting. I rather do enjoy the genetics just confusing as i'm new to genetic of breeding yet have done genetics in great danes.

Is there any recommendations of a possible morphy I could bred with my male next breeding season thats abit unique or not the regular one in the pet stores ?

Thank you


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thought I would an image of my male so that someone could possibly list some genetic combinations that would work which I could start looking for a female of that type


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*If the first pic is of your male when he was a baby, he looks like he could well be a mack snow to me 
Breeding all depends on what you want to achieve. I breed for leos that are aesthetically pleasing to my eye, for something I want to have in my collection. 
Have a look on the leopard gecko wiki pages and see what morphs you like the look of then make a decision on the female you want. Hope this helps 
*


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much. Yes that was when he was a hatchling but the other photos show him now. 

Does he carry any morph traits as the pet store just classed him as normal ?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*He looks like a mack snow to me........ so that is a co-dominant trait.... which leads you to more possibilities. Do you know much about morphs?? 
I go on Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki
See what you like and take it from there 
*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

as a baby he looks like a mack snow

as an adult he looks a bit stripy....

have a look on the wiki at supersnows, if he is a mack snow bred with another mack snow you could get a mix of normal, mack snow and supersnow babies...

best have a look through the wiki and see what morphs you like though


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much, he doesn't have any like continous stripes down him more like dotted along the lines but not joined if that helps.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a normal stripe female thats very similar to him, she`s just brighter coloured down the sides.

have you had a look at the wiki for ideas? if you pick a few you like the look of we can help you work out what you`d get babies wise........


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

So far I rather like:

Tug Snow
Stealth Mack Snow
Mack Snow Ghosts
Typhoon
Halloween Mask
Phantom
Red Stripe

Please comment if any of these combinations wouldn't work or would work really well. :2thumb:

Many Thanks,

Matt


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you got any more pictures of yours as a baby? was he definatly black and white as a hatchling?

if he is mack snow, mixing him with a tug snow or phantom is probly not the best idea, cause you`ll get babes that you wont know what they are, could be either mack or tug and you might find it harder to home them because of it.


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I got the hatchling photo mixed up that photo belongs to the Leopard Gecko we had until it suffered from Cripto which they then replace our Leopard Gecko for us. 

From what I remember he had alot of black on him then a bright yellow underbelly. His tail was white & black banded yet on the white was abit of orange coming through.

Hope this helps  

Thanks for all the help guys.. My parents don't really have a clue so trust me upon my knowledge and reasearch which wouldn't be much without your help :2thumb:

Many Thanks,

Matt


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah that sounds like he was a normal then going from description and current adult pic. The original baby looks like it was mack snow.


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

yea he is rather pretty I must say, this is my first post, for the win lol, quick question, I had a normal male and he bred with my female enigma super snow, hatched both babys as females and there lovely, thing is they look like super snows but now there 7 weeks old they got a tiny bit of yellow coming out, could they pos be Mack snows or any other suggestions? :lol2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Put a thread on here with pics and we will identify them for you but sounds like they are mack snow


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> yea he is rather pretty I must say, this is my first post, for the win lol, quick question, I had a normal male and he bred with my female enigma super snow, hatched both babys as females and there lovely, thing is they look like super snows but now there 7 weeks old they got a tiny bit of yellow coming out, could they pos be Mack snows or any other suggestions? :lol2:


they could be mack snow or mack snow enigma, best start a thread with piccies as nutty suggests for a psitive id


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

hey this ain't happening, can't work out how to get a photo onto a new thread, might be cause I'm on my HTC and not a comp lol, I got some pics thou so ill try get em on here at somepoint hopefully :no1:lol


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

best way to learn is to do it, That sounds a bit irresponsible but if you are going to research from now to next breeding season then its sounds as if you will be prepared as much as you can be without actually having a go. Best thing to do with genetics i find is to find a morph you love find out what it is then learn the genetics of that particular morph and so on and so on. Take a mack snow for example get a mack snow breed it to a normal you should get roughly half normals and half mack snows, then you could breed one of the offsrping back to the mack snow and produce a supersnow. Then you could decide to add a albino strain to a mack snow and eventually produce a albino supersnow then you could add enigma to it. Its awfully good fun.


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help. I'll hopefully start to look around for some morphs and getting working on ideas for my stacker.


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

what can you breed a blizzard with to produce morphs instead of hets and what would you get, also how do you make a a super snow blizzard ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

blizzard is recessive so the other leo must be either a blizzard or het blizzard to get morph babies.

a supersnow blizzard has two copies of blizzard and mack snow, so depending on what you`re starting with could take quite a while.......

for eg one way would be 

supersnow x blizzard = mack snow het blizzard babies

breed babies back together and you have a 6.25% chance of a supersnow blizzard

have a play on here, you might find a shortcut Reptile Genetics Calculator


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

what would you get from a blizzard and a mac snow ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a mix of normals het blizzard and mack snows het blizzard.

unless they have any hets already?


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

if i breed 2 mac snow het blizzards then i have a chance of a supersnow blizzard dont i ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes but its small, a 6.25% chance of one.


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah im not planning on a big breeding project or anything was just wondering about genetics oh and do many people breed siblings and parents, ive seen alot about that and really didnt even think about doing that


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont,
lots of people do though.


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i dont,
> lots of people do though.


does it not have any negative effects ? i would of thought it would effect them negatively


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

once or twice shouldnt hurt, but if you keep doing it you`re upping the chnaces of deformities imo.


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah thats the kind of thing i was thinking lol


----------

